# MM2H refusal



## nebulon

Hi All, 
Has anyone ever had a similar experience? I applied for a social pass under the MM2H programme, I received a provisional acceptance letter and some weeks later, only a week before flying out to Malaysia, I received a letter to say my application's been declined. No reason or explanation given.

best wishes, nebulon


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear of your problems with the program. Did they give you a reason for turning down your application?


----------



## nebulon

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear of your problems with the program. Did they give you a reason for turning down your application?


Hi Synthia, Thanks for your reply. Absolutely no reason was given except that they quoted a wrong application date and to say that my application's been declined by special committee although my application had been previousely approved on the 31st.July 2007. Thanks for your interest.


----------

